# [KDE4] [Topic recyclé] pas de son avec Phonon

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon problème d'extinction résolu (voir en bas) je poste donc un autre problème lié à KDE4.

Apparemment mon installation de Phonon ne fonctionne pas, je n'ai pas de son lors des notifications de Kopete par exemple, la lecture des vidéos dans le lecteur embarqué de Dolphin ne démarre pas  et aucune vignette n'a été générée avant que je change le backend de  mplayerthumbs de Phonon à Mplayer.

J'ai Phonon avec Gstreamer comme backend, les autres applications comme QuodLibet (qui utilise aussi GStreamer) et SMPlayer fonctionnent très bien.

Message original :

 *Quote:*   

> Salut, 
> 
> Après quelques mois sous Gnome j'essai de repasser sur KDE (depuis KDE4 j'y ai plus trop retouché) mais j'ai quelques problèmes.
> 
> Le principal c'est qu'aucun des boutons d'arrêt, redémarrage, mise en veille, fermeture de session ne fonctionne (y'a que le changement d'utilisateur qui marche) j'imagine que c'est un problème de droits, y'a une manipulation à faire ? J'ai pas trouvé de rapport de bug à ce sujet ou plutôt j'en ai trouvé pleins mais sensés êtres résolus depuis longtemps.
> ...

 

Problème résolu après avoir transféré mon installation de Gentoo avec KDE4 sur ma partition principale (avec tar -cvjpf), parfois j'ai du mal avec le lien de cause à effet.

----------

